# E-Sport-Profi-Team blamiert sich, muss Strafe zahlen und verliert Job



## MarcHatke (31. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *E-Sport-Profi-Team blamiert sich, muss Strafe zahlen und verliert Job* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: E-Sport-Profi-Team blamiert sich, muss Strafe zahlen und verliert Job


----------



## Puffdady (31. Mai 2016)

da kann man echt nur eins sagen. Noobs ....
sowas in einem E-Sport Match zu bringen ist ein absolutes Nogo und ich finde es gut, dass die Leute dafür blechen müssen.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (31. Mai 2016)

Da sieht man wieder , ob Kind oder Erwachsender oder Teeny manche Leute sind und bleiben unreif .


----------



## HanFred (31. Mai 2016)

_"dass kurze Zeit später eine Sitzung mit dem Team Management *eingeräumt* wurde"
_Hiesse das nicht eher "anberaumt"?


----------



## MarcHatke (31. Mai 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> _"dass kurze Zeit später eine Sitzung mit dem Team Management *eingeräumt* wurde"
> _Hiesse das nicht eher "anberaumt"?



Ich habe es mal in "einberufen" geändert. Das klingt am besten.


----------



## Emke (31. Mai 2016)

Vor der 10. Spielminute aufgeben bedeutet Geldstrafe? Und dann noch aus eigener Tasche zahlen?

Kein Wunder das ich solche Turniere lächerlich finde


----------



## Loosa (31. Mai 2016)

Es spricht ja nichts gegen experimentelle Taktiken. Auch, wenn man sowas vielleicht intern ausprobieren sollte und nicht bei einem Turnier. Entgegen der Regeln einfach schmollend aufzugeben ist aber ganz schlechter Stil.


Beispiel von wahrem Sportsgeist. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2G8KVzTwfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Trotz Muskelfaserriss(!) wollte Redmond um jeden Preis in's Ziel.
Er wurde zwar disqualifiziert weil sein Vater ihm geholfen hat, das macht die Leistung nur umso ergreifender.
(bei Youtube wird die Geschichte detaillierter erzählt)


----------



## Batze (31. Mai 2016)

Das Team wollte eben uns Noobs auch mal zeigen wie man Profihaft aus einem Turnier ausscheidet.


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2016)

1. Haben die diese Taktik nicht zuerst mal ausserhalb eines Turniers ausprobiert?
Ich kenne das spiel nicht, aber dass sowas nicht aufgeht (oder nur in 5% der Matches) sollte dann doch relativ schnell rauskommen.

2. Warum müssen Clans immer diese kOmisChen gRossbUchsTaben iM nAmen haBen?

ist das Cool, oder wie oder was?


----------



## battschack (31. Mai 2016)

mCdRAKE du hast sorgen ;D


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> 2. Warum müssen Clans immer diese kOmisChen gRossbUchsTaben iM nAmen haBen?
> 
> ist das Cool, oder wie oder was?


War es vor einer Dekade mal. Scheint noch nicht jeder mitbekommen zu haben.


----------



## OutsiderXE (31. Mai 2016)

Sollen diese "Profi"-Teams halt Trainer einstellen die denen ordentliche Taktiken eintrichtern.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Mai 2016)

Weniger "Let's get behindert" und mehr Spaß am Spiel wären toll.


----------



## ElReloaded (31. Mai 2016)

Jo, wäre die Strat aufgegangen wären sie jetzt die Kings. Besser mal probiert und gescheitert, als immer dumpf dem Mainstream nachspielen....naja, vorher ausprobieren hätten sie es schon können. Das ist aber auch das einzige was man ihnen vorwerfen kann.


----------



## zdennis (1. Juni 2016)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Sollen diese "Profi"-Teams halt Trainer einstellen die denen ordentliche Taktiken eintrichtern.




oder wie beim Fußball. Machen die Spieler schlapp fliegt der Trainer .


----------



## Buttonsmasher (1. Juni 2016)

Ja der Sponsor darf sich da zu recht voll auf regen und mal denn Hintern versollen . Weil der Pumpt Geld Leute die einfach nur schlecht sind . So sich zu verhalten zeigt das der Wille zu gewinnen echt nicht vorhanden ist . Vielleicht sollte das Team mal zum Phycho Dr. oder sollen sich ein gestehen das dieses Spiel oder Zocken nicht mehr ihr ding ist .


----------



## battschack (1. Juni 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Ja der Sponsor darf sich da zu recht voll auf regen und mal denn Hintern versollen . Weil der Pumpt Geld Leute die einfach nur schlecht sind . So sich zu verhalten zeigt das der Wille zu gewinnen echt nicht vorhanden ist . Vielleicht sollte das Team mal zum Phycho Dr. oder sollen sich ein gestehen das dieses Spiel oder Zocken nicht mehr ihr ding ist .




Dafür macht aber das team auch ordentlich werbung für das sponsor... Kostenlos würden die das sicherlich nicht machen weil sie das spiel mögen pumpen sie einfach so mal paar kröten rein?


----------



## DemoniacMilk (1. Juni 2016)

Als SC Spieler muss ich sagen: Wann immer man sich sicher ist, dass man nicht mehr gewinnt, gibt man halt auf. Alles andere ist Zeitverschwewndung.
Vielleicht war deren Idee nicht so geil und/oder schlecht durchgeführt, aber aufzugeben find ich absolut ok.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2016)

DemoniacMilk schrieb:


> Als SC Spieler muss ich sagen: Wann immer man sich sicher ist, dass man nicht mehr gewinnt, gibt man halt auf. Alles andere ist Zeitverschwewndung.
> Vielleicht war deren Idee nicht so geil und/oder schlecht durchgeführt, aber aufzugeben find ich absolut ok.


 Zeitverschwendung? ^^ Also, "just für fun" mag das ja sein, aber hier geht es um eine professionelle Liga, "sogar" ein Turnier. Als ob es DA auf die 6-7Min ankommen würde...  wenn die Regeln nun mal 10Min als Minimum vorgeben, wird man ja wohl DIE paar Minuten Zeit haben. Vor allem wenn man wie hier eh auf einem Turnier ist - da sind die paar Minuten im Vergleich zum Reiseaufwand ein absoluter Witz    aber vermutlich kannten die diese Regel ganz einfach nicht, ansonsten macht das keinen Sinn - außer alle Spieler mussten zufällig dringend pinkeln... 

Ich glaub aber hier beinah, dass die gechassten Spieler sowieso den Clan verlassen wollten und man hier einfach nur etwas konstruiert hat, um etwas PR zu erhaschen und die Spieler zu "opfern", die ja eh schon quasi weg waren. vlt sogar initiiert seitens des Sponsors - welchen haben die Überhaupt? Ne Firma für Stoppuhren vielleicht? ^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber hier beinah, dass die gechassten Spieler sowieso den Clan verlassen wollten und man hier einfach nur etwas konstruiert hat, um etwas PR zu erhaschen und die Spieler zu "opfern", die ja eh schon quasi weg waren. vlt sogar initiiert seitens des Sponsors - welchen haben die Überhaupt? Ne Firma für Stoppuhren vielleicht? ^^



Herb du Marketinggenie


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

DemoniacMilk schrieb:


> Als SC Spieler muss ich sagen: Wann immer man sich sicher ist, dass man nicht mehr gewinnt, gibt man halt auf. Alles andere ist Zeitverschwewndung.
> Vielleicht war deren Idee nicht so geil und/oder schlecht durchgeführt, aber aufzugeben find ich absolut ok.



Sehr professionelle Einstellung. Kein Wunder warum einige immer noch Spiele mit Kiddies in Verbindung stellen.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sehr professionelle Einstellung. Kein Wunder warum einige immer noch Spiele mit Kiddies in Verbindung stellen.



Jein, würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Kommt darauf an. Wenn eine Partie eindeutig verloren ist, sehe ich das nicht als "unprofessionell" an, im Gegenteil.

Beim Schach z. B. entspricht es afaik der Etikette, aufzugeben, wenn eine Niederlage mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unvermeidlich erscheint - ein ewiges "Hinauszögern" gilt als unhöflich.


----------

